# What paper should I get for my Canon Pixma Pro9000 MarkII?



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jun 15, 2011)

I just ordered Canon Pixma Pro9000 MarkII from Adorama for only $50 after MIR as well as a Spyder 3 Express. I'm excited about the great price I got, but know I need good paper to get good results. I am also frugal-- I never would have bought this printer unless I got a deal like this. I want to invest in a few different paper sizes (13x19, 11x17 and 8x11), but with all the different brands and quality types, it's hard to figure out where I can skimp and what I really need. What printer paper offers the highest quality at the best value? Where can I get inexpensive paper?

Also, do you recommend buying a smaller size (4x6 or so) for test prints?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2011)

Asking what type & brand of paper *YOU* should get...is sort of asking what *YOU* should have for supper.  
It's completely up to you and there isn't really a right or wrong choice....as it's largely up to your preferences.  
You may even find that a certain type/brand of paper works best (for you) for certain types of photo, but not for others.  

Many paper companies have sample packs, that come with different types of paper, which would allow you to try them out.  

I will say that I've tried some 'discount' photo paper.  Staples brand, for example...and the results were terrible.  I usually prefer to use Canon brand paper for my Canon printer...if only because the paper profiles are pre-loaded.  One of the keys to good printing, is having the right profile for the paper.  I would think that you can download paper profiles for any of the 'good quality' papers.  

Even within the Canon brand, there are many levels of photo paper...and the higher quality papers are more expensive.  

As you may eventually find out...one of the main reasons that you can get printers on sale or for generally low prices...is because they don't make their money on the printers...they make more money when you repeatedly buy paper and especially ink.  The ink is not cheap.


----------



## juststarting (Jun 17, 2011)

I had read that I shouldn't use the install disc with my new Pro9000 printer, and download drivers off the canon site. I mostly use Photoshop 7 and Indesign2 for my setups, any suggestions as to what software from canon site I should use? Thanks


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Jun 23, 2011)

juststarting said:


> I had read that I shouldn't use the install disc with my new Pro9000 printer, and download drivers off the canon site. I mostly use Photoshop 7 and Indesign2 for my setups, any suggestions as to what software from canon site I should use? Thanks



Just go to Canon's site and download the latest drivers for your operating system. You'll probably also want to calibrate your monitor with a calorimeter. I just got the Spyder 3 and calibrating made my prints much better. The colors will always be off if you don't calibrate. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0037255L...iveASIN=B0037255LC&adid=046NQRGYVMD6DB92WQFY&

Thanks for the advice, Mike. I think you're right. I ended up getting some Ilford paper and I'm very pleased.


----------

